# New Sig in the works



## 109ROAMING (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

Working on a new siggie from the lastest GB model 

Heres some shots

Working one and having abit of difficulty with it

Unfortunately the camera I used on the day had quite a few dust spots - edited a few out in the second pic but they're a pain in some areas

Anyone wana play round with these is welcome too and please do

Comments/opinions are also welcome and would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## German Ace (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to go to bed now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think the dust would be a problem, especially if you wanted to go with a vintage looking (B&W) sig...otherwise, with a little editing, I think you can get the rest of the specks...




> I have to go to bed now


If that's posted at 8 p.m. Pacific Sunday, wouldn't that be 5 a.m. Monday morning in Germany...running a little late, aren't you?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers for the advice GG

German ace is getting nearer to what I'd like

Will have to play round with photoshop


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

I had some spare time, so I took a crack at it...

Is this headed in the right direction?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup sure is getting closer! thanks alot mate!!

My skills are nowhere as good as yours but I slightly edited your edit and this is basically what I'd like

Possible to make it more older looking? Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Yup sure is getting closer! thanks alot mate!!
> 
> My skills are nowhere as good as yours but I slightly edited your edit and this is basically what I'd like
> 
> Possible to make it more older looking? Thanks!


Glad to help out 

Older looking is possible...depends on how old 

How about this?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking ace! 

Will see what I can do username wise 

How is it you cleaned up the fuel tank area? and took out the stand?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Looking ace!
> 
> Will see what I can do username wise
> 
> How is it you cleaned up the fuel tank area? and took out the stand?


Ran the image through Photoshop...used a little clone-brush, a little paintbrush and some line tool, resized it and then did some aging stuff


----------



## German Ace (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Top stuff!


----------



## German Ace (Sep 7, 2009)

Just testing.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey! that last ones not bad German Ace! petty dam good in actual fact 8)

Will have a play round with some of them later on




GrauGeist said:


> Ran the image through Photoshop...used a little clone-brush, a little paintbrush and some line tool, resized it and then did some aging stuff



Thanks for the info! 

Also thanks for the help guys!


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the latest myself. Good job.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2009)

Was also considering this photo, it's a great angle!

* Thought I'd have a little fun with the photo, too! *


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice. GG.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! thats awesome GG! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bl**dy nice work guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been working on it, now to see if it works!!!


----------

